
Satellite Babies - ALee
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satellite_babies
======
renewiltord
Some folks do the opposite and have extended family visit to take care of the
children. One of my friends' parents joked at immigration¹ when asked what
they were visiting for. "Babysitting" they smiled. They were sternly rebuked,
saying they did not have a Visa that would work for employment. They did get
let in, in the end, though.

¹ A lesson you learn very fast is to never joke while at immigration or
customs.

~~~
gambiting
Well, yeah. As an immigrant couple living far away from either of our
families, I have no idea how you'd raise children otherwise without spending
literally all of your money on daycare/nannies. Everyone else I know has the
incredible luxury of being able to just call over their
parents/grandparents/uncles/cousins to come over and help with kids(or leave
the kids to them for a little while at least), but if you moved abroad, then
raising kids without the support network of your family is incredibly
difficult. Basically either one of you has to stop working, or you can both
work but you need to basically arrange for your entire salary to be
transferred directly to the account of the nearest daycare - and that also
doesn't strike me as the right way to raise children.

Like, I wouldn't do that personally, but as an immigrant I totally get why
people would send their kids to live with their grandparents until they are of
school age.

~~~
seszett
Daycare doesn't have to be extremely expensive.

Where I live the cost is dependent on the parents' income, and where I come
from it's a fixed cost that is low enough for most people to be able to afford
it. Even if they lived in my country, I don't think I would call my parents to
take care of my children very often.

~~~
ant6n
Where i live day cares are free - only Problem is that there zero spots
available. Maybe try again in 2022.

~~~
nradov
Yes, artificially fixing prices below the market clearing price inevitably
leads to shortages. If the government wants to ease the financial burden on
parents then a better solution would be to just give them money and let them
pay for day care on the open market.

------
mmwelt
Sounds very related to the situation with "left-behind children" in China[1]
(留守儿童), where parents leave their children with their extended family so they
can work in larger cities. This has already caused massive social problems.

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Left-
behind_children_in_China](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Left-
behind_children_in_China)

------
lihaciudaniel
How is this different than giving your children to orphanage?

~~~
zankly
How is it similar? A grandparent is nothing like an orphanage.

